# Home Health Coder / Biller



## jlynn8424 (Mar 15, 2013)

Please contact Kevin @ 602-795-6400 
Looking for experienced Home Health coder for a Medicare company.  Billing and commercial experience a plus!
•Certified or experienced ICD9 coder with home health experience (medicare is required) Expected to keep up continuing education to maintain certification- understands sequencing, manifesting, V codes and other pertinent codes. Extensive knowledge of CMS official coding conventions
•Will review physician and facility records to obtain information for coding and ensure accuracy
•Skilled in correlating generalized observations/symptoms (vital signs, labs, meds etc) to a stated diagnosis
•Enters codes into the medical record
•Determines final diagnoses with both physician input as applicable and TSHC clinical supervisors
•Be able to deal effectively with change
•Would be great if they know HCHB and/or SHP but not required
•Excellent computer skills
•Able to interact with physician staff to ensure effectiveness and quality of info obtained
•Other duties as assigned


----------



## cvilardi (Mar 16, 2013)

Is this a remote position?


----------



## jlynn8424 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry this would not be a remote position.  We would need someone in the office.
We are located in Phoenix AZ, 85008


----------



## hsilvarepetto (Mar 19, 2013)

I am sure you will say no, but I have internal medicine coding experience, graduated with an Associates Degree in Medical Billing & Coding December 2012 & will be taking my CPC test this Saturday- would I be a candidate for this position? Do you have other openings?  I live in GA, but my plan is to move back to Phoenix as I am from there & that's where all of my family lives.
Thanks!


----------



## jlynn8424 (Mar 25, 2013)

Go ahead and send your resume to Kmonkeliena@teamselecthh.com and we can go from there.  Please include when you plan on moving.  Thank you.


----------

